# *Greying haired pregnant mare Owner!**update! it's a boy!**



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Subbing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh myyyyyyyyy ..


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She is lovely!!! Hope she foals soon and can't wait to see the pictures of the little one.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank-you! She has me on edge -when I first thought she was going to foal I was running around the house to 'pack' (I live right across the field from her pen so really shouldnt have been an issue) and all I ended up with in my bag was a bag of crispers to snack on, and a pair of sockls lol. I got her as a 2 year old just halter broke and have done all of the training myself (with some guiding of course) and she means a lot to me. Couldnt pass up the chance for her to foal as I strongly believe she would better the breed by reproducing, but I sure will miss riding her this summer!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a beauty! Looking forward to seeing foal pictures. And maybe the sire,too?


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

certainly! Here is 5 year old Name This Tune. He has not been genetic tested so I have no idea if he has the red gene or not. Its a bit of a game trying to guess what colour it will be! 
Also, Sable is 15.3hh and he is about 14.2hh so I am hoping for a nice compact horse at about 15hh (I am 5'11) ... but he comes from some tall bloodlines so really who knows! 



http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/kstinson1/media/BE.jpg.html


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Good luck, hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer. I do, however, worry about the fencing, there seem to be many areas in the fence that don't have anything below your mare's belly level which would be a big problem for a little baby.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Not too worry there, I just turned her out in that pen for a couple hours while I hung out and had a coffee. She comes inside and night and stays in the pen I have set up for her inside the arena, she is also inside during the day depending on the weather (it has been snowing on and off here for the last couple weeks) , or if she is turned out my mother in law who lives at the farm and has been breeding for a long time and knows the signs keeps an eye on her throughout the day while i work. Now that it is starting to warm up and stay warm I will set her up in the foaling pen outside which is separate from other horses and lower rails.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a gorgeous couple!! Momma is to die for!

I like TWH horses and would love to ride one someday, even if just for one ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Oooh exciting! Both your mare and the stud are lovely and I can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Subbing


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Your mare is gorgeous I love her golden color 

The sire is very handsome 
good luck with the foal


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Beautiful pair! Can you tell by my name that I adore Walking horses too??

Good luck and can't wait to see this foal!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

They are both very very nice horses. Can't wait to see the foal! Also...I'm probably going to want to see the other 3 as well!!! I'm not a horse owner yet...so I live vicariously through other people!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

tagging along


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow they are both stunning! Can't wait to see the bub!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Subbing. I can't wait to see the foal. Love both mommy and daddy. Good Luck!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yes, I agree as well, both very stunning horses! Look forward to seeing what you end up with! I wish you a safe and happy foaling


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

subbing


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

My mother in law just sent me a message that she thinks tonight could be the night, Sable has been really text book for the signs that she's seen over the last 40 years and if not tonight it should be soon! Will keep everyonbe posted!! Eeep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful pairing, good luck and happy foaling.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see baby, mom and dad are both beautiful.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy foaling!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Subbing! Good looking pair! Cant wait to see the baby! As for gray hair, I have gray that has all been pulled out! Ha! Hope you have a baby soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I LOVE your mare and the stud! Very nice horses.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Both are very stunning horses!
I'm sure their foal with be absolutely breath taking.  
Keep us updated!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't wait to see this foal! They are a gorgeous pair, and of course beloved walkers <3


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

a few of sable since i got home...she is sure waxing up now!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/kstinson1/media/P1030506_zpsb22a15e2.jpg.html
http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/kstinson1/media/P1030503_zpsbee7a916.jpg.html
sorry my computer froze up and multi posted!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

did she have the baby??


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

No baby yet!!!:think: She's waxing like crazy, but she's just not ready I guess! Her appetite is still hearty (although a horse who loves her food more I have never met). She did say last night before bed that she thought it would be tomorrow, but generally when a mare starts waxing up like this and the baby is already in position, that it is not far behind. 

I've got her inside today and my mother in law will watch her for me until she leaves, then I guess i'll have a great excuse to get out of work early on a friday!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Great looking horses, can't wait to see baby!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Subbing! Your girl is a beauty!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well?! I want to see this foal.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry!! She foaled Friday evening about 9:30pm. She did such a good job and I have a healthy little colt I am calling 'Forbes'. Mama is very proud. He wasn't even out all the way and was looking around with his eyes open and trying to get up about 30 seconds after he was born. I am not quite sure if he is a pally or a sorrel, but I am happy with either. I will try to upload a picture - I just have my phone until tomorrow borning, but I could not be happier with the little guy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations! I think the parents are both gorgeous, well bred Walkers. The baby should be a stunner.

i'll up date your title to show that baby is here.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats! Waiting on pics!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait for pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Congratulations! I think the parents are both gorgeous, well bred Walkers. The baby should be a stunner.
> 
> i'll up date your title to show that baby is here.


Thankyou tinylily -my phone won't let me do that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's not your phone, it's our system. members cannot make changes to their threads after a certain amount of "open edit " time has passed. Sorry, it can be an inconvenience.

but anyway . . . .on to the real show! how's baby? i am dying to see photos!


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh! I can't wait to see the baby! All these threads are giving me foal fever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

No worries! I'm trying to upload a photo to my mobile photobucket, if I can I'll load one tonight -if not I will first thing tomorrow. He's great, mama is too! He's a sweetheart, today I went to sit beside him in the pen and he lifted his head, opened his eyes and put his head on my lap -just stared at me and snuggled in. Then he gets up and he rips around the pen walking away/cantahopping (lol) and squealing away. I don't have much experience is seeing conformation in foals but my mother in law says he's got a liteshod type look. Won't know for a couple years obviously, but I'm sure excited to get to know him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

congrats, can't wait to see pictures of the little guy.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Let's see if this works. Meet 'Forbes'! 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

WhoooHooo! Love him!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh! He's adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a cute foal!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww,such a cute little dude!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Aweeeee, what a cuttie! Looks like he's going to be a stunner when he grows up too! Congratulations!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on your lovely colt! He sounds like a sweetie. Nice "manly" name.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yey! Lovely! Now, more photos!!!!!


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

He's so cute, and palomino to boot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Awe!! Congratulations!! What an adorable palomino colt you've got there!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! He is a cutie 

Can't wait to see even more pictures


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats!!! He is very handsome.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are some more


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Handsome little guy. I believe I am wrong about the palomino part though. Either way, pretty color.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He looks palomino to me..


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Handsome little guy. I believe I am wrong about the palomino part though. Either way, pretty color.


Yah, I am not really sure either -he has a lo of red on him too, and in some lights he looks darker rather than lighter. I have been researching and there are some sorrels and some palominos who are born looking like this. Apparently their skin will darken in a few days as well. I'll be happy with whichever he ends up being as I love both colours, but I'm really not too sure which is is yet. Anyone else have any ideas on that?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's palomino for sure. 



Please, please, please! get that hay net up where he can't get caught in it. Down like it is is just asking for him to get tangled and hurt. No one wants to see that happen.



kstinson said:


>


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Eeeee! He is adorable!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> He's palomino for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, please, please! get that hay net up where he can't get caught in it. Down like it is is just asking for him to get tangled and hurt. No one wants to see that happen.


Oh my .. you forgot .. "Congratulations on the beautiful healthy colt!"

:lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

He is cute!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

What a difference 2 days makes! 

rtsp://v8.cache7.c.youtube.com/CjYLENy73wIaLQm__kxsiVmU-xMYJCAkFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSARSBXdhdGNoYLOWoMjnqdv2Tgw=/0/0/0/video.3gp

rtsp://v7.cache6.c.youtube.com/CjYLENy73wIaLQmrP1__Daoc8RMYJCAkFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSARSBXdhdGNoYLOWoMjnqdv2Tgw=/0/0/0/video.3gp


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Today forbes and sable will be going outside, I've got time to put some gates up to cover any areas baby can get out and its warm enough that his cute little ears won't freeze off! I'm looking forward to watching him stretch his legs, this little guy has his sight and still has no fear -he walks right up to anyone and has the look that says "better be watching me, I'm cute". I had an offer from a lady in middle tennessee for him yesterday, but as it stands right now I bred him to keep him


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your links don't work.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

those should


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

How adorable!! Thanks for sharing those cute videos!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Smart looking chap! Can someone explain what's up with his back legs? Sorry if I sound stupid but I've not seen that before


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

They're sickle hocks, tennessee walkers are one of the only breeds where this is not harmful and actually considered a good thing. There are of course conflicting opinions on that as there always is with walkers, but most of the best quality, sound and healthy walkers I have seen around have sickle hocks.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

How beautiful - mum has the most pretty face and he's gorgeous xx 
Congratulations


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Turned momma and baby out for the first time yesterday...lesson one on horse play...Forbes is taking notes lol


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

kstinson said:


> Turned momma and baby out for the first time yesterday...lesson one on horse play...Forbes is taking notes lol


Very neat edit! Just like an oil painting!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats he's adorable and my favorite color too!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweee congrats on your handsome little guy!!!!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

kstinson said:


> They're sickle hocks, tennessee walkers are one of the only breeds where this is not harmful and actually considered a good thing. There are of course conflicting opinions on that as there always is with walkers, but most of the best quality, sound and healthy walkers I have seen around have sickle hocks.


I think she might be referring to his fetlocks touching the ground. Lol it's fairly normal and the tendons should tighten up over time.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats, you got a great little guy.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh. My. Gosh. He is so adorable, congratulations!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks for explaining  he is lovely so is mum! We need more photos !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He is precious! I love the way his mom was keeping an eye on him in the first video.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks!! I'll post some more pictures soon -he is most definitely a pally and quite possibly one of the bravest foals I have ever come across. He has zero fear and is very well gaited, my mother in law said that some people breed for years and don't luck out with a colt this nice and we just got lucky with the cross working so well. I'm just happy he is sound, sane, and healthy but I'm so very pleased with how he is turning out. He's almost a month old now and now is turned out with another mare and her foal (pics of her soon too -she is to die for!!!) Let the fun begin!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Phooooooooooootttttttttttooooooooooooooooos!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

little snap shot of mama and Forbes this morning on my way to work!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> Smart looking chap! Can someone explain what's up with his back legs? Sorry if I sound stupid but I've not seen that before


I have seen it several times in newborns, in a day or two they strengthen up and are fine, but the first time I saw it I had the same reaction- it was a friend's foal and I felt really bad that there was something wrong with it- I thought she would have to put it down! It grew up to be one of the strongest horses I ever knew.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I guess his dropped fetlocks have straightened up ? I would like to see new photos of his legs! He did not look sickle hocked to me. He is cute. His parents are pretty.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweeee...what a darling!!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a little stinker! so adorable! looking forwards to seeing his growing photos!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Finally got a chance to upload some more pictures of Forbes! He is just about a month and a half old now and coming along great. His legs have straightened up and he's a solid boy. I have had to start working with him quite early as he is a bit of a handful because he is so brave, but he is learning to lead, give to pressure and stand still..oh and 'personal space' lol. He is great on his own with me as he is an extremely independent colt -I am more than pleased with him and very grateful for my Mother in Laws help in handling him. 

Here are a few shots of Forbes:

Mom walks along the fence line across from us with us as we go...umm...once we go lol. We did sort this little melt down out while the 3 yearlins snickered from their pen.





walking like a grown up













3 quarter sister? The dam's are half sisters and both foals have the same sire


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

one last photo. He is moving more freely out here timed up with Sable. Love his movement


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the shot of the two foals checking each other out. Great looking horses all around (who is that big handsome guy in the yearling pen? He's huge!!)


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Yah, they're best buddies those two. play play play.

The giant yearling is a borders horse 'Habebe' -he is an Akhal Teke. He's already 15 hh :-0 lol

The other 2 are twh.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Update on Forbes: I am probably going to ramble on forever because I am so happy with this little guy, he is now rounding on 3 months old now and I couldnt ask for a colt I enjoy more. He is no Sable, but that is a bond that I dont ever see being replaced .
Everything I ask him to do he does and he remembers it . He will stand on a lead line without moving for 10 minutes, walk beside me -or follow behind me if I ask. I started to teach him to park out, and after 3 mini training sessions he is on the fast track to getting it. As he is so mature I was trying to think off things that I can do with him to create responsibility -so I taught him to walk in a circle around me. I don't use the word _lunge_ because that really is not what I am doing, I know any young horse most especially foals should not be going round and around in circles as it is bad for their joints. All I am asking him to do is have the responsibilty of walking slowly in a circle around me and stoping to face me when I ask. After he does this 1 or 2 times we switch sides, and are done. He is a brave intelligent colt and one who needs to have his mind engaged. From all of this work Forbes has turned into a really gentle soul, he is the bottom of the herd with the mares and the babies but brave as can be. He is starting to shed out and I am really not sure what exadtly is going on. Sable was tested for the silver gene and was negative although the sire has a grandparent who is a dapple grey 'silver design' his legs are turning a darker silvery chocolate and where he has been biten by another mare the hair growing back is a pale silvery wheat colour...I know he will be sooty as the Dam was but he is much much sootier even than her as his legs have a lot of black hairs in them but his other hair is not really coming in golden more silvery. Another thing, when he was born he had dark blue eyes, typical for a palomino -they then turned a rich brown, again typical. Now they are turning hazel...has anyone seen this before? 

Anyways before I go on too long, here are some pictures from yesterday.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Good looking boy right there!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

LOVE HIM! He's beautiful


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That is one handsome colt!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Handsome guy! And smart too it sounds like. You got quite the package


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! It's really great -we bred 4 very different mares but all natural talent with show records and got 4 awesome babies. They all walk and its the cutest thing to see the herd of foals shaking those heads and burning in lol. 
We will have a family portriat up soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh! what a darling! I demand some more new photos!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He could be turning into a champagne colord horse. here are some examples





































and they can have green or hazel eyes


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

To get a champagne a sire or dam (or both) has to have the champagne gene. It doesn't skip generations. As I recall, neither sire nor dam are champagne.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

No, neither parent has any champagne in them or their lineage. The sire's grandparent was a silver dapple, what does a silver palomino look like as a foal -any chance he would be that? I dont really care what he ends up, my main goal was a healthy, sane, sound foal -and I got that. But it is interesting.

One of the other colts born, the dam was black and they got a chesnut...he appears to be turning into a liver chesnut. From my research, that can have something to do with the silver gene? Perhaps that has something to do with it. Also, his eyes are a dark hazel, not really light, just not brown.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Silver doesn't show on red based horses, which a palomino is.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

That was what I thoiught, but from researching their is a chocolate palomino (which is obviously not a true palomino) which some reference as a Silver.. Again it wouldnt make sense as he was pink when born. You can see in the picture where he is parked out faxing the camera how his legs are going a silvery grey type colour. its bizarre


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What I would do is pull hair and test for red/black. Red Factor (Chestnut) - Horse Coat Color Genetic Testing That will let you know if he is palomino or not and if you need to test for silver or anything else.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I have already registered him Palomino anyways, he will be gelded as I am not looking to keep a stallion. So really it is moot  I have to DNA test him, so perhaps I will have his colour te4sted when I send his hair in and see what turns up. 

Thanks!


----------

